# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Temporada de incendios forestales 2015

## sergi1907

Declarado un incendio en Alcolea que avanza hacia otras poblaciones de la ribera del Cinca.

Los fuertes vientos, con rachas de más de 80 kilómetros, dificultan las labores de extinción.

Un incendio forestal mantiene en alerta a las poblaciones de la ribera del Cinca, entre Alcolea y Belver, donde está ardiendo la vegetación de la ribera.

El Gobierno de Aragón ha elevado la alerta al nivel 1 por la cercanía del mismo al núcleo urbano de Albalate de Cinca. Las labores de extinción se están viendo dificultadas por la fuerza del viento, con rachas de entre 80 y 100 kilómetros por hora en esa comarca, y la dificultad de acceso a la zona.

El fuego se inició sobre las cinco de la tarde  de este viernes en Alcolea, por causas que todavía se desconocen, y al parecer enseguida aparecieron cuatro focos. A la zona se han trasladado dos cuadrillas de la DGA, las del Bajo Cinca y Guara, Cinca Medio y Ribagorza y también están actuando los bomberos del parque de protección civil del Bajo Cinca con sede en Fraga. De momento no están interviniendo medios aéreos.

El incendio se propagó desde Alcolea río abajo concretamente hacia Albalate y Belver de Cinca, desde cuyas poblaciones es visible la columna de humo.

El Ayuntamiento de Belver informó de que se está haciendo un cortafuegos para evitar que llegue a esta localidad, a donde lo empuja el viento quemando la vegetación de ribera.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...4_1101026.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Noticia vergonzosa, por no decir otra cosa. Vuelven los pelotazos urbanísticos y el cerillazo al monte.




> http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...67_255365.html
> 
> El PP aprueba la reforma legal que permite recalificar zonas quemadas
> 
> *Las comunidades autónomas podrán recalificar los terrenos tras un fuego*
> 
>  Manuel Planelles Madrid 8 JUL 2015 - 21:04 CEST 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

termopar (09-ago-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Las condiciones meteorológicas han mejorado "bastante" pero la niebla complica los trabajos aéreos | De los 400 desalojados, 122 siguen acogidos en centros municipales.

Òdena. (Agencias).- El incendio decontrolado de Òdena (Anoia) ha quemado ya 1.235 hectáreas y ha obligado a desalojar a al menos 400 personas esta noche por culpa de las llamas. El director general de Prevención, Extinción de Incendios y Salvamento, Ramon Parés, ha confiado en que el incendio pueda quedar estabilizado a lo largo del día de hoy.
Según apunta la investigación conjunta de los Agentes Rurales y los Mossos d'Esquadra, el fuego se produjo de forma accidental por los trabajos de una trituradora de paja en la finca de Can Rossinyol.
La mayoría de las personas que ayer fueron evacuadas de urbanizaciones, una casa de colonias y un restaurante ya han podido regresar, y sólo queda abierto el centro de acogida en Sant Salvador de Guardiola (Barcelona), donde aún permanecen una treintena de vecinos de la urbanización Cal Esteve.
Esta mañana, los 72 niños que fueron evacuados de la casa de colonias Can Puig han podido regresar tras pasar la noche en el pabellón polideportivo Congost de Manresa (Barcelona).
Aunque la dirección general de Protección Civil mantiene activada la fase de alerta del plan de emergencias por incendios Infocat, las condiciones meteorológicas hoy son más favorables para poder controlar el incendio, con una humedad alta y un viento flojo.
Ante la mejora de la situación del incendio, los responsables de la emergencia han decidido cerrar los centros de acogida de El Bruc y de Manresa, donde ya no se prevé la acogida de población.
Esta mañana sólo queda abierto el punto de acogida habilitado en Sant Salvador de Guardiola, donde quedan acogidas una treintena de personas de la urbanización Cal Esteve del mismo municipio.
Los bomberos sí han decidido restringir los accesos a pie a la montaña de Montserrat y suspender con carácter preventivo el servicio de funicular, aunque se mantienen abiertos tanto el aéreo de Montserrat, el tren cremallera de los Ferrocarriles de la Generalitat y el acceso por carretera al monasterio.
Los bomberos han pedido que, dado que continúan las tareas de extinción, los ciudadanos eviten los desplazamientos en la zona del incendio para facilitar las tareas de los operativos y evitar situaciones de riesgo.
El incendio sigue dividido en dos flancos (uno se extiende hacia Sant Salvador de Guardiola y el otro hacie el Bruc) y sigue muy activo, quemando masa forestal en dos comarcas, l'Anoia y el Bages. No obstante, el flanco que se dirige hacia la zona del Bruc ha sido controlado y podría ser perimetrado en las próximas horas.
Por el momento, las llamas no han causado daños personales ni ninguna persona ha resultado herida, según informaba el conseller de Interior de la Generalitat, Jordi Jané. El conseller afirmó en declaraciones a TV3 que los Bomberos de la Generalitat siguen trabajando en la zona del incendio para perimetrar la zona afectada y frenar el avance de las llamas. Jané explicó que el fuego sigue "activo" debido a que la zona se ve afectada por la sequía más importante de los últimos cinco años. 
Jané, a primera hora de la mañana, ha advertido que el viento puede expandir el incendio de Òdena y "poner en peligro zonas ya protegidas". En declaraciones a TV3, Jané ha señalado que se trabaja para establecer este mismo lunes el perímetro del fuego, especialmente en el flanco izquierdo, en una zona de difícil acceso. Ha celebrado que la "gran profesionalidad y coordinación" de los bomberos ha permitido que la afectación se limite a 1.235 hectáreas de las 5.000 que se podrían haber visto afectadas.
El conseller ha precisado que tienen preparados 22 helicópteros, 17 de la Generalitat y cinco del Ministerio de Agricultura -a quien ha agradecido su colaboración-, aunque la niebla dificulta el trabajo. Ha apuntado que aunque no ha habido daños en la población, dos agentes de las ADF fueron atendidos este domingo por una lipotimia y por una caída por un barranco.
Tres urbanizaciones desalojadas
Los Bomberos desalojaron el domingo las urbanizaciones 'El Bosc Gran', 'Monserrat Parc' y 'Ca l'Esteve', los restaurantes 'Els Cubs' -después de que los clientes hayan permanecido confinados en su interior- y 'Cal Frare' de Maians, y el refugio de animales APAN.
También fueron evacuadas 15 personas que se encontraban en la casa de turismo rural Can Oller de la Guàrdia y cinco masías en El Bruc. Los accesos a Montserrat se han cerrado de forma preventiva.
Los vecinos desalojados por el incendio han sido acogidos durante la noche del domingo en espacios habilitados en el Bruc, San Salvador de Guardiola y Manresa según ha informado Bomberos de la Generalitat en un comunicado.
Las carreteras C-37, entre los kilómetros 71,5 y 75,5, entre Òdena y Castellfollit del Boix se encuentra cortada en ambas direcciones de la marcha.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/an...#ixzz3h69nVkW3

----------


## sergi1907

Los responsables han advertido de las dificultades de la extinción debido a la intensidad del viento.

El incendio forestal de la Sierra de Gata cacereña suma su tercer día sin control, avivado por el fuerte viento, que ha obligado esta madrugada a desalojar a un millar de personas de la población de Hoyos, donde han llegado hoy más medios materiales y humanos para apoyar los trabajos de extinción.

En medio de este panorama desalentador sólo una buena noticia, la mejora de la situación en el entorno de Acebo y Perales del Puerto, que ha posibilitado que sus vecinos, unos 1.400, hayan regresado esta tarde a sus casas.

Las más de 5.000 hectáreas quemadas, según el último balance, de este viernes por la mañana, superan ampliamente las 3.982 hectáreas que ardieron durante todo el año pasado en Extremadura e igualan la cifra de 2013.

Los responsables del Plan Infoex han advertido de las dificultades de la extinción debido a la intensidad del viento, la condensación del humo, los peligrosos accesos a las llamas y la escasa visibilidad.
Según la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología, Hoyos ha sido la localidad extremeña que ha registrado esta madrugada y durante el día la racha de viento más alta, 69 kilómetros hora, y una media de 41.


Francisco Martín, un bombero auxiliar, ha admitido a Efe que "ha habido momentos de mucha tensión, sobre todo cuando cruzó y se nos metió en el pueblo".

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente ha explicado que el fuego tiene un perímetro irregular, diferentes lenguas de fuego y muchas pavesas, lo que da lugar a focos secundarios.

Esto ha provocado que se hayan incorporado nuevos efectivos del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, la Unidad Militar de Emergencia (UME), ayuda de las administraciones autonómicas de Andalucía, las dos castillas, Portugal y la Diputación de Badajoz, 24 medios aéreos, cerca de 80 vehículos terrestres y 549 personas en total -211 militares-.

Cada diez minutos, cinco aviones anfibios en perfecta formación, han estado sobre Hoyos, donde se han quemado dos casas y el terreno rústico situado junto a la carretera EX-205, en dirección a Valverde del Fresno, según ha comprobado Efe.

Al pueblo, completamente tapado por el humo, han llegado algunos vecinos con la luz del día y otros como Miguel decidieron quedarse y ha confesado haber llorado cuando ha comprobado lo que han hecho las llamas en su pueblo.

El director de Comunicación de Cruz Roja Extremadura, Jesús López Santana, ha informado a Efe de que se ha habilitado un cuarto albergue en Moraleja, en este caso en su pedanía de Vegaviana.

Los 24 ancianos de la residencia de mayores Hoyos han sido internados en el Hospital de Coria, donde, a petición del Servicio Extremeño de Salud (SES), Cruz Roja ha reforzado la plantilla con cuatro auxiliares de enfermería.

Un centenar de miembros de Cruz Roja están trabajando en la zona, de Extremadura, las dos castillas y Andalucía.

Cinco carreteras continúan cortadas en la zona: la autonómica EX-205 y las locales CC 32.1, CC 4.1, la CC 4.2 y la CC 7.2.

La Guardia Civil ha abierto hoy al tráfico la carretera CL-526, que une las provincias de Cáceres y Salamanca, que permanecía cortada debido al incendio.

La ministra del ramo, Isabel García Tejerina, ha afirmado que la campaña contra los incendios "se está gestionando razonablemente bien", dadas las adversas circunstancias de este verano.

Ciudadanos ha pedido la declaración de la Sierra de Gata "zona catastrófica", mientras que el presidente extremeño, Guillermo Fernández Vara, ha lanzando un mensaje de esperanza: "ahora lo vemos todo negro, pero las cosas volverán a ser de color en la Sierra de Gata, os lo aseguro. Mucho ánimo".

Luciano Labajos, de Ecologistas en Acción, ha advertido a Efe del alto valor ecológico de la Sierra de Gata, plagada de robles, madroños, alcornoques, encinas, olivos, castaños y pinares de repoblación, que suponen -estos últimos- una "bomba de gasolina" para el fuego.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/nacio...37767_305.html

----------

Jonasino (09-ago-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Vaya faena de incendio. Me está recordando a los de Portugal de hace unos años. Con lo bonita que era esa zona....

----------


## sergi1907

Un total de 34 medios, doce aéreos y 22 terrestres, trabajan en las tareas de extinción

Barcelona (EFE).- Un total de 34 medios, doce aéreos y 22 terrestres, trabajan para apagar un incendio de vegetación en el Priorat, han informado a Efe los Bomberos de la Generalitat. El fuego se ha declarado, por causas que aún se desconocen, a las 17:36 horas, según estas fuentes, ha avanzado rápido, se sitúa entre las localidades de Cornudella y la Morera de Montsant, en el Priorat tarraconense, y ha obligado a cortar la carretera TV-7021 en La Morera, entre los puntos kilométricos 3 y 7, informa el Servei Català de Transit (SCT).
Por el momento se desconoce la superficie afectada, aunque los Bomberos están enviando todas las dotaciones de que puedan disponer para poderlo controlar lo antes posible. En estos momentos, no hay ningún orden de evacuación preventiva, ya que el punto del incendio no se encuentra cerca de núcleos habitados.
Por otra parte, 4 vehículos terrestres de los Bomberos de la Generalitat trabajan en otro incendio de vegetación, en este caso entre los municipios de La Riba y Alcover (Tarragona).
El aviso de este fuego se ha recibido a las 18:07 horas y para permitir el acceso de los bomberos se ha tenido que cortar el tráfico en la carretera C-14 entre el kilómetro 29 y el 32, en Vilaverd.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...#ixzz3kETa4DFk

----------


## sergi1907

Así se veía la columna de humo

----------

perdiguera (29-ago-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

El Ministerio de Agricultura ha enviado un total de nueve aeronaves con el objetivo de colaborar con Galicia y controlar el fuego.


Bomberos intentan extinguir el incendio declarado en Lucenza, (Cualedro), cerca de Ourense Pedro Armestre - Afp

Ourense. (EUROPA PRESS).- La Consellería do Medio Rural ha calificado de "gran incendio forestal" al fuego iniciado este domingo en Cualedro (Ourense), en la parroquia de Lucenza, declarado de nivel 2 por la proximidad a las casas y que afecta a unas 1.000 hectáreas, según estimaciones provisionales.
Además, en dicho incendio, una motobomba ha sido alcanzada por el fuego, por lo que el conductor ha sido trasladado al centro médico por ampollas que no revisten gravedad. 
Debido a la importancia de dicho fuego, el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente ha enviado un total de nueve aeronaves con el objetivo de colaborar con la Comunidad de Galicia y controlarlo. 

En concreto, el Ministerio ha desplazado a este siniestro seis aviones anfibios Canadair, de 5.500 litros de capacidad de descarga, procedentes de la base de Labacolla (A Coruña), Matacán (Salamanca) y Torrejón (Madrid). 

También han operado este domingo en Cualedro dos aviones de carga en tierra, de 3.100 litros, de la base de Xinzo de Limia. Este dispositivo se ha completado con un avión de comunicaciones de la abse de Matacán y una Brigada de Refuerzo contra Incendios Forestales (BRIF) de Laza (Ourense). 

Por otra parte, el Ministerio de Agricultura ha desplazado un avión anfibio Canadair, de la base de Labacolla, un avión de comunicaciones y una BRIF a Viana do Bolo (Ourense) para luchar en un incendio que se declaró este sábado. En esta misma provincia, dos aviones de carga en tierra han trabajado para combatir el fuego en Baltar. 

A lo largo del día, los medios del Ministerio han colaborado con otras cuatro comunidades. Así, una BRIF ha trabajado desde el terreno en el incendio de Castrocontrigo (León); un avión anfibio mixto y una BRIF se han desplazado a Truchas (León); y otro anfibio mixto ha combatido el fuego en Villaferrueña (Zamora). Además, doa aviones mixtos han colaborado con la Comunidad de Cataluña en la extinción del fuego del sábado en Cornudella de Montsant (Tarragona). 

Para colaborar con Asturias, el Ministerio ha enviado un helicóptero bombardero tipo Kamov, de 4.500 litros de descarga, y una Brigada de Refuerzo contra Incendios Forestales al incendio de Allande. Y otros dos helicópteros tipo Kamov han aprticipado en la extinción del siniestro declarado este sábado en la población cántabra de Polaciones. 

Por último, el Ministerio de Agricultura ha enviado este domingo dos aviones mixtos para colaborar con Portugal en la extinción de dos incendios forestales, declarados en las cercanías de las localidades españolas de Peñalba de la Pradería y de Figueruela de Arriba, ambas en Zamora.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...#ixzz3kKQw3VfV

----------

Jonasino (31-ago-2015),termopar (30-ago-2015)

----------


## termopar

Ya van por 2000. El fuego pasa muy cerca de la A6.  Lo he visto al pasar por ahí a eso de las seis y estaba muy vivo y muy cerca de las aldeas, la humareda era impresionante y estaban llegando los hidroaviones desde Madrid

----------


## sergi1907

El consejero de Presidencia del Principado señala que la rápida evolución de los fuegos "parecen indicar" que fueron voluntarios.

Más de un centenar de incendios siguen activos en Asturias, principalmente en la zona del occidente y en cuya extinción trabajan más de trescientos miembros del Servicio de Emergencias del Principado de Asturias (SEPA) y la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME).

La llegada de la lluvia durante la noche ha mejorado las condiciones para la extinción de los incendios, cuyo origen se cree que pudo ser intencionado y en los que no hay constancia de daños personales.

Los focos originados desde la mañana del sábado se reparten por gran parte de la geografía asturiana, aunque la zona más afectada es el occidente, en concejos como Cangas del Narcea y El Franco, donde las llamas han afectado a cinco casas y una cuadra, y ha obligado al desalojo de varias familias, ha explicado a Efe su alcaldesa, Cecilia Pérez.

Publicidad
Los servicios de emergencia han instalado el puesto de mando avanzado en La Caridad, capital de El Franco, situada a 130 kilómetros de Oviedo y adonde se ha desplazado el consejero de Presidencia del Principado, Guillermo Martínez, para seguir el operativo.

Martínez, quien ha afirmado que "todo parece indicar" que algunos de los incendios han podido ser intencionados, ha apuntado que se pasó de contabilizar dieciocho incendios a primera hora de la mañana a 111 pasada la medianoche, y que sólo entre las 18.00 y las 23.00 horas se registraron 78 nuevos focos, lo que refleja la "rapidísima evolución" de la situación.

Los incendios obligaron a evacuar algunas zonas habitadas y que mantuvieron cortadas, debido a la intensa humareda por algún tiempo, la Autovía del Cantábrico (A-8), la N-634 y la línea de ferrocarril que unen esta región con Galicia durante cuatro horas.

En Cantabria los bomberos trabajaron en la extinción de más de 30 focos y el tiempo, con fuertes rachas de viento y altas temperaturas, no auguraba una fácil extinción. Los incendios más importantes se produjeron en Resconorio, El Parque de los Collados del Asón, El Tojo, Las Nieves y Agüera, entre otros.

En la capital de Gipuzkoa, un incendio obligó a desalojar un centro de turismo rural ubicado en el monte Igueldo de San Sebastián que acogía a unas 25 personas. Las llamas arrasaron 50 hectáreas, principalmente de monte bajo. También en Galicia un incendio forestal quemó 150 hectáreas en Carballeda de Valdeorras (Ourense). Todos atizados por el viento.

http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...23_568644.html

----------


## termopar

Habitualmente, la mayoría de incendios son intencionados y con lo secos que están los campos pues fórmula perfecta para que se extiendan, cuestión de arraigos mal entendidos.

----------


## REEGE

Que gentuza... muchos de éstos incendios son provocados por los mismos trabajadores de incendios de las distintas comunidades o ex-trabajadores...
Mueven muchos euros y puestos de trabajo éste mundillo que para nada está falto de corrupción.

----------


## termopar

Mas bien, el problema es de la cultura de ganar pastos y tierras de cultivo. Así lo dicen las estadisticas, normalmente en esa zona es para ganar pastos para la ganadería. De eso que usted dice de trabajadores contra los incendios, también hay, pero en mucha menos proporción. Por eso decía que al final, por una razón u otra, hay gente que se dedica para su propio beneficio a destrozar lo que queda de naturaleza en bosques o ríos. Ya quedan pocas especies naturales tanto en el campo como en los ríos, y es culpa nuestra, por no estar suficientemente concienciados de las perdidas naturales que producimos.

----------


## termopar

Parece que estaba en lo cierto:




> *Bomberos y expertos atribuyen a ganaderos y cazadores los fuegos que asolaron Asturias*
> 
> Un centenar de incendios se produjeron en la comunidad - El presidente del Principado ve sospechoso que comenzaran a la vez y abre una investigación
> 
> M. M. / J. Á. O. / Agencias | Oviedo 21.12.2015 | 04:37
> 
> El sábado por la tarde se dieron todas las condiciones para que se desatara la tormenta perfecta del fuego sobre el Principado. Varios bomberos que participaron en las labores de extinción de los más de 100 incendios que se declararon en varios concejos de Asturias y que obligaron a cortar la conexión ferroviaria y por carretera con Galicia durante varias horas, aseguran que, en su mayoría, se originaron por quemas de ganaderos y de cazadores, para eliminar matorral o ganar terreno de pastos. Los fuegos se acabaron descontrolando por las fuertes rachas de viento y por la escasez de personal para hacerles frente, según denuncian.
> 
> El presidente de Asturias, Javier Fernández, anunció ayer que el Principado solicitará al Estado ayudas para intentar paliar los daños originados, a la vez que se ha abierto una investigación porque ve "sospechosos" que todos los fuegos comenzaran a la vez.
> ...


referencia:http://www.laopinioncoruna.es/suceso...s/1025527.html

----------


## termopar

Más información al respecto:



> *El infierno en Asturies: ¿quiénes queman el monte y quién los ampara?*
> 
> El pasado sábado se vivió una de las jornadas más negras en Asturies, tan negra como el aspecto que tenía el monte cuando amaneció el domingo después de una noche en el infierno. El sábado por la tarde, Asturies se convirtió en una antorcha, con más de 130 incendios, la mayoría de ellos en el occidente, y el domingo a las 7 de la tarde aún permanecían activos más de 100.
> 
> 
> *Incendios en España
> *
> Las condiciones meteorológicas, con altas temperaturas y fuertes vientos de componente sur eran el caldo de cultivo perfecto para que el fuego se propagara a gran velocidad y las tareas de extinción fueran más complicadas. Y los que encendieron la cerilla y el mechero los sabían y no querían desaprovechar la oportunidad. No les importaba el monte, ni la gente que podía perder sus casas o incluso sus vidas. El fuego era una herramienta para conseguir sus fines, las consecuencias eran daños colaterales que no les importaban.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.naturalezacantabrica.es/2...-quema-el.html

Y saliéndome un poco del tema pero de similares consecuencias en cuanto a pérdida de biodiversidad, si esto mismo se aplica a los ríos y embalses, y pones algunos pescadores deportivos en vez de algunos cazadores, pasa lo mismo. Aunque no destacan tanto en las noticias pues no se ven sus efectos de inmediato, tenemos que se introducen y reintroducen de forma voluntaria en las superficies hídricas especies invasoras que agreden a la original sólo con el motivo de practicar un deporte y mantener el producto para próximas prácticas. Percas, siluros, carpas etc son reintroducidas sin tener en cuenta la ictiofauna y vegetación autoctona afectada, incumpliendo en algunos casos incluso las normas que todos nos deberíamos aplicar para mantener el ecosistema lo menos afectado posible. La pesca deportiva al igual que la caza, produce muchos réditos económicos en la zona y por eso se hace la vista gorda, así están nuestros bosques y superficies fluviales de mal conservadas. Los bosques, ríos y embalses no son propiedad de solo unos pocos. Es un bien común.

----------

JMTrigos (28-dic-2015),NoRegistrado (24-dic-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Un centenar de militares refuerzan las tareas de extinción en la comunidad cántabra y dos hidroaviones del Gobierno central ayudan en Berango (Bizkaia)

Cantabria, con cerca de 80 incendios forestales declarados, ha activado el nivel de máxima alerta y está recibiendo ayuda de cerca de un centenar de militares de la Unión Militar de Emergencias (UME) para hacer frente a las llamas en las zonas de Cabúerniga-Los Tojos, con más de 15 focos activos, y en el Valle del Besaya, donde hay registrados cerca de una decena de incendios. El País Vasco es otro de los puntos afectados por el fuego. Dos hidroaviones del Ministerio de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente se han desplazado a Berango (Bizkaia) para tratar de extinguir el fuego declarado en esta zona el domingo por la tarde. Varios municipios de Asturias, A Meca (Ourense) y Arantza (Navarra) también están luchando contra las llamas.

El viento sur que azotó durante todo el día la región y la sequedad del terreno tras un otoño sin apenas lluvias están dificultando las tareas de extinción, en las que participa el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente. Cantabria es la región con más incendios activos. Esta comunidad puso en marcha el nivel 2 del plan de protección INFOCANT, lo que implica una situación de alerta máxima y la movilización de más medios externos. Además, en esta jornada la región está en aviso naranja por viento, según ha informado el Gobierno cántabro en una nota de prensa.

Los incendios forestales llevan quemadas en Cantabria "algo más de 2.000 hectáreas de altísimo valor ecológico" y la situación "no es halagüeña" porque continúa soplando el viento sur, que "nunca" trae con él la lluvia, y se mantienen activos en la región un total de 82 fuegos, según ha informado el presidente de Cantabria, Miguel Ángel Revilla.

La situación más complicada se encuentra en la zona de Cabúerniga-Los Tojos, con más de 15 focos activos, y especialmente en el entorno de la localidad de Bárcena Mayor. Allí, junto con las cuadrillas y la guardería de la Dirección General del Medio Rural y efectivos del 112, están ya desplegados 89 militares de la Unión Militar de Emergencias (UME), que llegaron a las 2.00 de la mañana con 12 autobombas, dos camiones nodriza, vehículos auxiliares y equipos de telecomunicaciones.

Del mismo modo, y a petición de la comunidad autónoma, otro destacamento de la UME de similares características se incorporará a media mañana al Valle del Besaya, donde hay registrados en estos momentos cerca de una decena de incendios entre Los Corrales de Buelna y Cañeda. Otras zonas afectadas son el Alto Asón (Arredondo, Ramales de la Victoria y Rasines), con una docena de focos activos, y Liébana, con cuatro focos y donde los efectivos forestales del Gobierno y bomberos del Parque de Tama han trabajado intensamente para controlar el incendio declarado en las proximidades del núcleo de San Andrés (Cabezón de Liébana).

El Gobierno regional tiene estudiadas todas las posibilidades por si fuera necesario evacuar el pueblo. El Puesto de Mando Avanzado para esta zona se encuentra ubicado en Ruente. En este centro, Revilla ha declarado que el 99% de estos incendios son "provocados por pirómanos y por gente equivocada, que cree que quemar el monte lo regenera".

Dos hidroaviones en Bizkaia
La situación se ha complicado asimismo en Berango (Bizkaia), del las tareas de extinción también están siendo dificultosas a causa del fuerte viento que azota la costa del País Vasco. Dos hidroaviones participan en estos momentos en la extinción del fuego declarado en el citado municipio y en la localidad vecina de Sopelana, según han informado fuentes del Departamento vasco de Seguridad.

Los hidroaviones pertenecen al Ministerio de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente. Este incendio, que se inició sobre las ocho y media de la tarde del domingo en el monte de Berango, se extendió rápidamente hasta Sopelana a causa del fuerte viento, lo que ha provocado que ya se hayan quemado entre 120 y 130 hectáreas de monte.

Aunque el frente de llamas sigue muy cerca de un polígono industrial, del cementerio y de viviendas de Berango, hoy no ha sido necesario evacuar ninguna casa habitada y no hay heridos a causa del fuego, que se encuentra en "fase de control", según fuentes de la Diputación de Bizkaia.

Un centenar de bomberos y agentes forestales han trabajado esta noche y siguen luchando contra el incendio forestal, en zonas muy escarpadas.

En Asturias, donde las llamas no han dado tregua desde la semana pasada, se habían declarado hasta 38 incendios, de los que 31 ya están controlados. Los efectivos de Bomberos del Servicio de Emergencias del Principado de Asturias (SEPA), las empresas forestales y los Agentes del Medio Natural continúan con las tareas de extinción y vigilancia.

Se reactiva el fuego en Arantza (Navarra)
En Navarra, el incendio declarado el pasado jueves en el término de Arantza, que fue dado por controlado aunque no extinguido en la tarde del sábado, se ha reactivado durante esta madrugada con dos frentes que avanzan hacia el oeste, en dirección a Artikutza, y hacia el norte.

Según ha informado el Ejecutivo foral en una nota, sobre las 0.50 horas vecinos de Artikutza informaron de que observaban llamas en la zona afectada por el incendio. El fuego, avivado por el fuerte viento, ha tomado fuerza con gran rapidez y ha obligado a la movilización de efectivos de los parques de Oronoz, Burguete, Navascués, Central (Cordovilla) y Alsasua, así como a los bomberos voluntarios de Goizueta y Bera.

Bomberos de Guipúzcoa y tres guardas forestales trabajan también en el término de Artikutza, propiedad del Ayuntamiento de San Sebastián, que ya ha sido alcanzado por el incendio.

Además, el incendio forestal que comenzó en la tarde del domingo en el municipio ourensano de A Merca ha quedado controlado en la madrugada de este lunes tras calcinar unas 23 hectáreas. Según ha informado la Consellería do Medio Rural, el fuego comenzó a las 13.40 del domingo en la parroquia de Corvillón y quedó controlado a las 4.00 de este lunes.

http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...66_213855.html

----------

perdiguera (28-dic-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Una pena lo que hacen con nuestros paraísos naturales ésta gentuza...

----------


## sergi1907

Los fuegos desatados se suman a las 74.709 hectáreas calcinadas en los anteriores once meses del año


Fuego desatad en la localidad vizcaína de Berango a pocos metros de viviendas y polígonos industriales de la zona. (Miguel Toña - EFE)

Los fuegos desatados en el norte de España a lo largo del mes de diciembre han calcinado más de 3.300 hectáreas, según la contabilización realizada por Europa Press, que se suman a las 74.709 hectáreas calcinadas en los anteriores once meses del año 2015.

Las comunidad autónoma donde se han producido más incendios durante el último mes (hasta el 30 de diciembre) ha sido Cantabria, donde se han calcinado en torno a 2.000 hectáreas y se han contabilizado más de 200 fuegos en tan sólo una semana. A su vez, en Asturias ha llegado a haber más de un centenar de focos de fuego de forma simultánea, aunque las autoridades regionales aún no disponen de datos de superficie quemada debido a que los fuegos no se han dado por extinguidos completamente.

De hecho, las autoridades de estas dos comunidades autónomas han indicado que valorarán los daños para estudiar si piden ayuda al Estado para restaurar las zonas quemadas.

En Navarra se han producido dos de los incendios de mayor gravedad, en las localidades de Irantzi, Lesaka y Arantza, con unas 480 hectáreas calcinadas entre los dos. En esta región se han producido también otros incendios que han afectado a un centenar de hectáreas.

Además, en Galicia se han producido numerosos incendios, especialmente en la provincia de Orense, donde se han quemado un total de 268 hectáreas. El fuego ha afectado también a 53 hectáreas en Lugo y más de 22 en La Coruña, siempre según datos provisionales.

País Vasco ha registrado también varios focos de incendios en las provincias de San Sebastián y Vizcaya que han calcinado más de 378 hectáreas, a falta de datos de superficie quemada en algunos de ellos.

La aparición de un número inusitadamente alto de incendios durante este mes de diciembre se ha visto favorecido por las altas temperaturas para esta estación del año y la escasez de lluvias que ha afectado a la mayor parte del país durante los últimos meses. Además, los vientos de hasta 130 kilómetros por hora que han soplado en algunas regiones durante los últimos días han dificultado las tareas de extinción del fuego y han favorecido su extensión.

La Fiscalía aprecia posible intencionalidad

El Fiscal de Medio Ambiente y Urbanismo, Antonio Vercher, admitió la semana pasada, en declaraciones a Europa Press, que hay muchos elementos que permiten pensar que puedan ser intencionados los múltiples incendios forestales que se han producido en el norte de la Península.

Vercher recalcaba que esta situación no es habitual para la época del año y aseguraba que está abierto a cualquier circunstancia y causas para conocer el origen de los fuegos.

50% más que en 2014

Hasta el pasado 30 de noviembre, el fuego había arrasado un total de 74.709 hectáreas de superficie en 10.594 incendios, lo que representa un 53,77 % más que en 2014 y un 30,24 % menos que la media del decenio, según datos del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (MAGRAMA)

Así, entre el 1 de enero y el 30 de noviembre han ardido un total de 74.709 hectáreas de superficie en 10.594 incendios, de los que 7.454, el 70,37 %, fueron conatos (menos de hectárea afectada). El resto, 3.140 fueron incendios de más de una hectárea. De estos 14 fueron grandes incendios al superar el límite de 500 hectáreas, el doble que en 2014.

Por tipo de vegetación, 40.361 hectáreas eran de superficie matorral y monte abierto; 27.003 hectáreas de superficie arbolada y 7.343 hectáreas de pastos y dehesas.

En cuanto a la distribución de los fuegos, el 46,27 % de los siniestros se produjo en el noroeste, el 35,81 % en las comunidades interiores; el 17,13 % en el Mediterráneo y el 0,79 % en Canarias.

Además, el 42,41 % de la superficie arbolada ardió en las comunidades interiores; el 32,03 % en el noroeste; y el 25,45 %, en el Mediterráneo. Respecto a la superficie forestal, el 39,73 % se quemó en las comunidades interiores; el 36,94 %, en el noroeste, el 23,19 %, en el Mediterráneo y el 0,14 %, en Canarias.

Sin embargo, este mes de diciembre, que aún no está contabilizado en las estadísticas y que no está incluido en los meses de mayor riesgo, ha registrado cerca de 150 incendios forestales en el norte peninsular, desde Galicia a Navarra el fin de semana del 19 y 20 de diciembre.

De hecho, alguno de estos fuegos sigue activo. En apoyo de las comunidades autónomas, el Ministerio ha enviado dos aviones anfibios de 5.500 litros de capacidad para colaborar con los medios del Principado de Asturias en la extinción del incendio forestal declarado en la localidad de Boal.

El envío se realiza por segundo día consecutivo desde la base aérea de Torrejón de Ardoz en Madrid para hacer frente a infraestructuras y bosques amenazados.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/natural/...te-espana.html

----------

perdiguera (03-ene-2016)

----------

